

Heyzap founder story: Q1-Q2 2009 - immad
http://www.immadsnewworld.com/2009/07/heyzap-story-q1-q2-2009.html

======
joshu
Misspelled my name :(

~~~
immad
Corrected. I didn't have Internet at the time and forgot to check :)

